# Metronidazole safe for shrimps/plants?



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi All,

I would like to treat my discus with Metronidazole for hole-in-the-head disease. I plan on soaking frozen food in it. 

Just wondering if Metro is safe for plants and shrimps (cherry/amano). I would think the concentration would be tiny as the tank is 100gallons, and metro breaks down quickly.

Any ideas?

TIA,
-shrimpy1


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

General reference: Metronidazole (PIM 347)

Anti-parasitic use:
Introduction to Freshwater Fish Parasites
AquariumFish.com :: Aquarium Fish International :: The monthly magazine for both novice and expert aquarium hobbyists.

It appears that Metronidazole is not very toxic to Daphnia, another crustacean. You can also remove the fish from the tank and treat in a bath solution if you want to avoid treating the tank with the shrimp in it. If the fish are not feeding, you will need to use the bath treatment anyway.

I wouldn't think the plants would be affected but who knows ?


----------

